# Views on The Regent International School & The Sheffield Private School



## mgr1966 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi

Does anyone on the board have children in either The Regent International School or The Sheffield Private School

We would appreciate both positive and negative comments but constructive.

Thanks
Dawn


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

my cousins go to sheffield and it isnt the best from what ive heard


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

They don't enjoy very good reputations. Are you looking for your children or from a teaching perspective?


----------



## confused2011 (Nov 21, 2011)

Having taught in the sheffield private school there are quite a few issues to be concerned about. The senior leadership of the school (barring 1) are terrible, it is a blame game where responsibility for shortcomings are not taken and support for the teaching staff is seriously lacking. The administrative staff namely the accountants are ignorant and rude to the teaching staff.

The majority of the classroom teachers are fantastic and really want to do right by their students but lack of resources and support from senior staff make this very difficult to accomplish.

For the most part the students are well behaved and with the right motivation and encouragement perform very well but unfortunately there is no real discipline policy in place or sanctions so when pupils do misbehave there are no real consequences and this can lead to problems.

salaries are low in comparison to other schools in dubai and not always paid on time.

Have low expectations if u want to teach there


----------



## mrsm (Aug 5, 2011)

I was interviewed for Regent to work there and personally won't be going anywhere near it! Seems to me they are interested in getting money out of parents without any support for the teachers. Any school with that much emphasis on test scores is a pressure cooker for staff and students.


----------

